# Snoop Dogg - Sensual Seduction



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Anyone else like this? :huh:

I love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Yep good old Snoop, pity they won't let him in the country to tour ever again


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Only the uncensored verison of it


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Snoop has no originality and is a lightweight showman / performer IMHO

If you want to real showman then check out George Clinton


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Snoop is 'the lick'

Got a few of his albums....

The Dogfather


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Snoop is ok but Dr Dre still the best - the originator of NWA. All IMHO of course :tongue2:

Alasdair


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Looks like a pimped version of "Let's groove". :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm listening now:











Uber-B)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Alas said:


> Snoop is ok but Dr Dre still the best - the originator of NWA. All IMHO of course :tongue2:
> 
> Alasdair


Now your talking ...

Straight outa Compton is the best album ever...

I wore the casette out in 1988...

I still listen to is regularly......

And all the others...

I found Public Enemy too angry, and they had bigger chips on their shoulders, NWA just told it as it was.......


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

snoop dog is very consistant and always pumping out good tunes. if you like his stuff you should check out n.e.r.d there new album is brilliant ive seen em live they are awesome and play their own instruments.

as for all time greats dr dre is up there ,as is pe ,im also a big fan of kanye and jay z but favorite all time thats tough .i can say favorite british rapper has to be roots manuva closely followed by scroobiuos pip although i think hes in a league all of his own .

jason.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

JoT said:


> Snoop has no originality and is a lightweight showman / performer IMHO
> 
> If you want to real showman then check out George Clinton


coooool.....george clinton is the god of cool


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> snoop dog is very consistant and always pumping out good tunes. if you like his stuff you should check out n.e.r.d there new album is brilliant ive seen em live they are awesome and play their own instruments.
> 
> as for all time greats dr dre is up there ,as is pe ,im also a big fan of kanye and jay z but favorite all time thats tough .i can say favorite british rapper has to be roots manuva closely followed by scroobiuos pip although i think hes in a league all of his own .
> 
> jason.


Jason, I too am a big roots manuva fan, I'd not come across Scrubious pip, cool cheers for that. Talking of odd rap, anyone come across Ri Ra or Scary Eire? 25 O'clock in the morning is brilliant.

Andy


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

as cool as......


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

potz said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


mate i cant stop shaking my head at that statement - it sounds like something my dad would say and he stopped buying records when buddy holly died ,now i appreciate george clintons place in music ,but to say that about all rappers mentioned above is a big sweeping statement IMVHO what substance are you basing it on.

jason.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> it sounds like something my dad would say and he stopped buying records when buddy holly died


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

That's what my folks were like until I bought them each an MP3 player and a DAB for xmas. Knowing full well that there was no way my mum would work out how to download music, I filled them with a good, eclectic mix of music - new and old. There's acid jazz, R'n'B, rock, pop, soul, rap, country, folk - they love them!

Everyone should go to student nights - you can't go wrong at any club night where you get 50 Cent and John Denver on the same playlist... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

potz said:


> 50 (US) cent ... = â‚¬ 0.32 :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Is he the Europop equivalent? Thiddy (two) Cent...


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i must admit some music these days baffles the hell out of me and that scares me because ive always kept up with music and latest tastes and usually im ahead of the game .

i like rap music always have ,but there are some right jokers at it lately namely 50 cent hes a joke.

i was so impressed by jay z at glasto under alot of pressure he delivered and the same for kanye west at v last year .

british rap always tends to be a little more crafted and interlectual than septics thats why i like it ,plan b ,roots manuva and scroobious pip are all good examples .


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I don't like rap .... period! I am sorry but my mind is completley closed to this genre of MOBO

The only album I have by a black artist which is remotely rap is Quincy Jones' "Back On The Block" from 1989 and the only reason I have it because to me it symbolises the end of an era.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I like both kids of music. Country _and _Western...


----------

